# Need a plugin recommendation for Chroma Key removal in PhotoShop or Lightroom.



## dnavarrojr (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm shooting a lot more stuff in studio these days with a chroma key backdrop and I've been taking some stills as well as mostly shooting video.

In After Effects I've got a great keyer for chroma key removal, but there isn't one built in to PhotoShop or Lightroom.  So I'm looking for a recommendation on good plugin.

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2011)

You're right there is nothing like that in Lightroom.

But, you don't say which version or release level of Photoshop you have, because some of them do have tools/functions to do what you want to do..


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2011)

Adobe Photoshop CS5 Primatte Chromakey Blue/Greenscreen Masking Software Gets 64-bit Update | PhotoshopSupport.com


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, I have CS4 at the moment.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried the Digital Anarchy plugin and it's mostly crap... at least compared to Keylight in After Effects.

So, I just loaded my image into After Effects, used Keylight, and it worked great.


----------



## dupek (May 19, 2011)

Recomposit from Stepok. Is $39 and can be use as stand alone program. So far better that plug ins I found. I do "green screen" and works fine.


----------



## steve2916 (Dec 7, 2021)

dnavarrojr said:


> I tried the Digital Anarchy plugin and it's mostly crap... at least compared to Keylight in After Effects.
> 
> So, I just loaded my image into After Effects, used Keylight, and it worked great.


So you can use after effects for pictures? I thought it was for video.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 8, 2021)

steve2916 said:


> So you can use after effects for pictures? I thought it was for video.


 Original, post made on 2nd April 2011


----------

